# Dearborn Enforcing Sharia?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ah, Dearbornistan. It's the one place in America where the Council on American-Islamic Relations isn't terribly concerned about the separation of church and state.

Dearborn has one of the largest populations of Muslims in the United States, with an estimated 40 percent of the city's population being of Arab descent. So, for Ramadan, the police chief announced that he's going to be enforcing a curfew on all residents - including Christians.

The camel's nose is under the tent, as the Arabs might say.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Like any terminal virus, it has secured itself and is slowly spreading out to kill the host.

Our govrnment is feeding it, hoping for it's domination.

They both need to go.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

That slippery slope we are on must be covered in ice and rights are on a toboggan sliding down it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope some non Muslims are arrested so this can face a legal challenge.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Can a police chief arbitrarily enforce a curfew without a state of emergency? 

Is this constitutionally legal; what happened to separation of church and state?

- edited to add - Can you imagine the furor if a Christian police chief enforced a curfew from noon to 3PM on Good Friday?

This is nuts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I hope some non Muslims are arrested so this can face a legal challenge.


This is the same city, with the same chief of police, that arrested Christian street preachers.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There just are not words that are usable in mixed company that I would use to describe my attitude about this.

But one thing for sure, . . . if he and his jack booted thugs come up against the wrong bunch of bikers who have an "attitude", . . . it won't be pretty.

Anybody here tried to enforce a curfew on the Harley boys????

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Ah, Dearbornistan. It's the one place in America where the Council on American-Islamic Relations isn't terribly concerned about the separation of church and state.
> 
> Dearborn has one of the largest populations of Muslims in the United States, with an estimated 40 percent of the city's population being of Arab descent. So, for Ramadan, the police chief announced that he's going to be enforcing a curfew on all residents - including Christians.
> 
> The camel's nose is under the tent, as the Arabs might say.


I think that Dearborn is lost, as an American city, and it may never be free again. But the Christians must go to court, or there will be other Dearborns'.
The court is the bludgeon that all anti-Christian groups have used with success. If we don't fight fire with fire, the whole game is lost.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ah, Dearbornistan. It's the one place in America where the Council on American-Islamic Relations isn't terribly concerned about the separation of church and state.
> 
> Dearborn has one of the largest populations of Muslims in the United States, with an estimated 40 percent of the city's population being of Arab descent. So, for Ramadan, the police chief announced that he's going to be enforcing a curfew on all residents - including Christians.
> 
> The camel's nose is under the tent, as the Arabs might say.


So now you are spreading unfounded rumors.

Perhaps instead of fear mongering you could do some fact checking


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I feel sorry for the rank and file cops there. Their choice is to enforce an unconstitutional law or lose their jobs. This will lead to a fight and people getting hurt or killed.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Never knew Dearborn was such a throne of evil. This didn't happen overnight. Filthy traitors.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a rumor - there is no fact in the rumor. No curfew for Ramadan - no sharia law imposed. It all started as a farcical post on a web site that specializes in this kind of gibberish.

Everybody can go home now.. it's nearly 3:00PM so go home NOW!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Move along, move along, nothing to see, move along!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

https://www.municode.com/library/mi...OORDEMI_CH14OF_ARTVIIIOFINMI_DIV1GE_S14-317CU

Sec. 14-317. - Curfew. 
No minor under the age of 17 years shall loiter, idle or congregate upon any public street, highway, alley, park or in any public place in the city between the hours of 10:00 p.m. and 6:00 a.m., Sunday through Thursday, or between the hours of 11:00 p.m. and 6:00 a.m., Friday and Saturday, unless the minor is accompanied by a parent or guardian, or any adult delegated by the parent or guardian to accompany such child.

(Ord. No. 81-105, § 1, 11-4-81; Ord. No. 96-684, 10-10-96)

State Law reference- Curfew for minors, MCL 722.751 et seq., MSA 28.342(1) et seq.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Auntie said:


> https://www.municode.com/library/mi...OORDEMI_CH14OF_ARTVIIIOFINMI_DIV1GE_S14-317CU
> 
> Sec. 14-317. - Curfew.
> No minor under the age of 17 years shall loiter, idle or congregate upon any public street, highway, alley, park or in any public place in the city between the hours of 10:00 p.m. and 6:00 a.m., Sunday through Thursday, or between the hours of 11:00 p.m. and 6:00 a.m., Friday and Saturday, unless the minor is accompanied by a parent or guardian, or any adult delegated by the parent or guardian to accompany such child.
> ...


Thanks for reminding me why I live next to the forest


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just clicked to what appears to be the originating article and it appears a bit convoluted.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like something the onion would put out...


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Dearborn has had a large population of arabs since at least the late 60's, early 70's. Since I grew up in Dearborn Heights (until I had enough sense to move away), I had the unpleasant experience of trying to be nice and interact with these people. Us infidels can't do that. 

The first thing I noticed about them, was that they would never fight one-on-one. They always wanted to outnumber their opponents by at least 2 1/2 or 3 to one or they wouldn't fight. Another thing I learned about them is that their preferred method of attacking, is from the rear, when you weren't looking or even expecting an attack. They would storm into a restaurant in numbers, and attack customers eating at their table from behind for no reason, and then run out of the restaurant screaming some Arabic ya da ya da . 

Yeah, Dearborn is a far cry from when old Mayor Orville Hubbard used to run it with an iron fist. He would have had his cops machine-gun the arabs then claim it was the worst case of suicide he'd ever seen.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Dearborn, Pontiac are great places to drop a 500 lb WWII Incendiary bomb. Loaded with Radical Islamo Nazi Iman's....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The article didn't really illuminate the topic of Christians. In my interpretation, they are rounding up Muzzie Youth. Not consenting adults, not Christians, not Jews, not Agnostics... Just kids who shouldn't be out after 10PM anyway.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why don't all the thugs from Ferguson, new York, Detroit, and 100 other cities migrate there for a 24 hour smash-n-loot see how the local Koran population deals with that.
curfew well damn dude I work the graveyard shift at the local hospital -what can't be out at 2300 hours well I guess the hospital is closed until 7 am hope you don't get a stick shoved up your arse be tomorrow before it can be removed


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I live 15 miles from that Sh1thole of a town. Most people wouldn't believe what they get away with. Nearly nothing reported on most of the local news.

You see more and more them appearing at the local gun ranges as well.

Fortunately there are larger "*******" communities within close proximity.

"God I Love ********". Woody Harrelson, Zombieland.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I could be wrong, but it sounds to me like he is saying the curfew is the curfew, if you violate it you get in trouble.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

God save you,the lower peninsula.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Curfews are nothing new, they have been around forever. However if the European experience is used as the example of how Muslin immigrant communities behave, then we should probably expect the same in Dearborn.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

This is why I always always ALWAYS oppose ANY governmental imposition of religion.

Let's assume this is true for a minute (I have no idea, I haven't checked the sources so I don't know, but let's at least stipulate for discussion that it is):

If you let people put their religious laws ahead of civil law, you end up with crap like Sharia instead of due process.

The trouble is, a lot of people are OK with putting THEIR OWN beliefs into civil law while opposing everybody that disagrees with them. Doing this opens the door to the kind of crap that is happening in Dearborn, it sets the precedent that the people who are either most politically powerful or make up the highest percentage of the population can use their religious laws to rule everybody else in a theocracy. As somebody who has lived in countries where Christianity (my family background) is a small minority, I have seen how really out of hand this crap can get.

Separation of church and state, ALWAYS, means no Sharia law, anywhere in the US, ever.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I could be wrong, but it sounds to me like he is saying the curfew is the curfew, if you violate it you get in trouble.


I've been pondering this article and am still trying to figure out the significance. I am wondering, could it be the selectivity of enforcement that is making it noteworthy?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Dearborn, Pontiac are great places to drop a 500 lb WWII Incendiary bomb. Loaded with Radical Islamo Nazi Iman's....


 And filled with bacon bits.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

"City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law," declared a National Report headline on Monday, causing an uproar on social media. Over 88,000 people shared the article, and many took action by calling city hall employees in Dearborn, Michigan, to voice their outrage. Dearborn is a suburb of Detroit with a large Muslim population which some say is the second largest Arab population outside of the Middle East.

However, their indignation was unfounded, as National Report, which calls itself "America's #1 Independent News Team," is actually a fake news site a la The Onion, and had posted the article as satire.

*It's a big hoax! there is absolutely no truth to the article.*

I'm sorry the link is here: Dearborn, Michigan Is Under Sharia Law, Says Satirical Website, But City Is Not Amused


----------

